

Ask HN: How much do you make in side projects? - shahocean


======
vsakos
There was a similar thread about a month ago, you should check it. Also, in
the first comment you can find another 7 threads about this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8844083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8844083)

